# 3-d Printed Working Jet Engine



## pebbleworm (May 15, 2015)

It did take some machining to finish it up but it is quite a feat.  The day is coming where if you can draw it it can be made by an expensive machine, not an expensive machinist:
http://www.gereports.com/post/118394013625/these-engineers-3d-printed-a-mini-jet-engine-then


----------



## dirty tools (May 15, 2015)

I want one  but don't have the $$$$$$ for one


----------



## brav65 (May 15, 2015)

Someday we won't be ordering an already assembled item, we will order and the item will be manufactured on demand.  Once they have the programming completed it will be just a button push to get a jet engine.  It seems that intellectual property is going to be the valuable commodity, not the manufacturing.  The ultimate will be robots making robots...here we come Terminator....


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 15, 2015)

Never mind the future, that story is awesome. To start with a plan that drives a 'printer' that makes parts that can be assembled (with a little tweaking) that will run 33,000 RPM. Wouldn't it be an experience working in THAT shop.


----------



## John Hasler (May 15, 2015)

brav65 said:


> Someday we won't be ordering an already assembled item, we will order and the item will be manufactured on demand.  Once they have the programming completed it will be just a button push to get a jet engine.  It seems that intellectual property is going to be the valuable commodity, not the manufacturing.  The ultimate will be robots making robots...here we come Terminator....


Someday we won't be ordering an item at all.  We'll just instruct our makerbox to make it.  Including another makerbox.


----------



## brav65 (May 15, 2015)

John Hasler said:


> Someday we won't be ordering an item at all.  We'll just instruct our makerbox to make it.  Including another makerbox.




You are absolutely right!  My son is a very smart kid, straight A's in school and wants to go to Cal Tech or MIT.  We are building a CNC router this summer, then a 3D printer so that he can start building robots.  The only problem is his dad is not nearly as smart as he is and is trying to keep up... I am trying to encourage his interest in robots as I believe that that is where we will be heading along with 3D printing.


----------

